# Today’s find... sorta



## Bman212 (Nov 8, 2020)

Been working the deal on this bike since before Covid and finally picked it up today.
Does anybody know how to date these things?
Great shape needIng only a light cleanup and some new tubes. Unfortunately the seat has come unstitched along both bottom edges so I’ll need to figure out something for that. This one’s not a keeper for me though so it will be looking for a new custodian.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

I believe that was made by Murray of Ohio might say M.O. on the edge of the rim. I'm no good with dating but find the serial number and somebody might chime in. My guess by color mid 70's 1976?


----------



## bloo (Nov 8, 2020)

"Bicentennial" products of all sorts were everywhere in the USA from about 1974-1976. They got started early. It was probably no different with bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

I agree ca. 1975. If you're gonna sell you need to put it in the for sale section wih a price. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bman212 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks for the input, your thoughts match with mine regarding timeline. For some reason I remember seeing a matched pair of boys and girls bikes somewhere recently and can’t seem to find them now. Those were noted as being in the same timeframe.
Once I decide to move it on I will absolutely list it here in the FS section.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 9, 2020)

There are  ads in google images that have these bikes in them. You can send in to get a free Free Spirit patch. Offer ends Jan. 31st 1973.  I have a boys and a girls models that I'm going to sell sometime.


----------

